# ASUS RT-AC56U - How to share USB Drive?



## copenhagen69 (Sep 22, 2013)

I just got the router and am trying to figure out how to share my USB drive I plugged into it. I can find the router name in my computer, but it wants a password and login name?

Where do I set this up? I tried connecting as guest and that didnt work either ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 22, 2013)

so I found the drive in the USB application area ... but it just spins a loading symbol for a loooong time without doing anything. I have left it doing that for about 10 mins now with my 3TB drive


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 22, 2013)

let it run all night and came back and it was still thinking ... I am updating firmware now and hopefully that will help it ..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2013)

at a guess, the drives not compatible.


try with a USB flash drive formatted to FAT32, and see if it works. my router doesnt work with NTFS or large capacity drives due to its linux based OS.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> at a guess, the drives not compatible.
> 
> 
> try with a USB flash drive formatted to FAT32, and see if it works. my router doesnt work with NTFS or large capacity drives due to its linux based OS.



well that sucks ... guess I should have read more into and known there were some compatibility issues with it. I was just thinking it is a drive connected to it and why would it not work since that is simple enough ...  :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2013)

copenhagen69 said:


> well that sucks ... guess I should have read more into and known there were some compatibility issues with it. I was just thinking it is a drive connected to it and why would it not work since that is simple enough ...  :shadedshu



dont worry, my ~$250 NAS works with 4TB drives internally, but only supports 2TB and FAT32 for its USB ports.

they expect you to use a flash drive on them, and thats about it. it SHOULD work with anything under 2TB, read and write to FAT32, or just read to NTFS.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hmmm I got a 3TB external ... It sounds like it work work no matter what. 

But I will try it out with a fresh format on it ...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2013)

copenhagen69 said:


> Hmmm I got a 3TB external ... It sounds like it work work no matter what.
> 
> But I will try it out with a fresh format on it ...



you could partition it, but in my experience only the first partition will show up. linux based NAS and routers just dont work too well for USB sharing.


----------

